# First knife with wa handle



## currenthill

Hi!

I thought I'd show my first try at a kitchen knife with a wa handle. 

It's a gyuto 210 mm in O1 at 63 HRC. The handle is maple with a micarta spacer, coated with Danish oil. It was fun to try a new technique. The handle is octagon shaped and 18x20 mm at the front and 20x22 mm at the end, so there is a slight taper.

I will certainly do more of them and gain knowledge to make them better.



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Very nice looking Currenthill. I like the profile, lets see some videos of it in action cause we all know how important the grind is. the handle materials give the knife a classy elegance. FF looks pro. Keep going...


----------



## Eitan78

Very nice knife, good looking handle.


----------



## merlijny2k

Wow looks good


----------



## currenthill

Thank you everyone! Good to know that I'm on the right track. I really enjoy the collective knowledge this forum offers. 

I'm was thinking about making a Nakiri next, which also gives me another chance at making an even better wa handle. 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## cheflarge

She's a beauty! :ubersexy:


----------



## milkbaby

Great looking knife! I really like the look of the tapered handle. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## _PixelNinja

Looks great! I like the clean, understated handle with the subtle touch of red (I'm not a fan of flashy handles which, in my opinion, distract from the blade).


----------



## currenthill

Thanks again! I'm now moving forward with the Nakiri. It's going to be a beast compared to the laser gyutos, with a 4mm thick spine. 

I just heat treated it and it's ready for some grinding. Happy times!


----------



## TheCaptain

So far I Like the profile on that Nakiri. How is it coming?


----------



## currenthill

Unfortunately it's in the same shape as in the picture. I had to prioritise some workshop improvements. 

But I'll be sure to post updated pics as soon as possible!


----------



## currenthill

I've been busy and haven't had much time to finish my Nakiri. But I managed to squeeze in a couple of hours this weekend. 

It's now been ground (4mm at the spine at the handle and tapers to approx 1,3 mm at the point, and it tapers to 0,1 mm at the edge. It has a convex grind toward the edge). It's been handsanded to 800 grit. 

I'm getting there.


----------



## currenthill

I finally put in the time and finished the Nakiri. I'm happy with the result.

It's in O1 at 63 HRC and convexed. The handle is octagonal and slightly tapered. I hope you like it!


----------



## Beau Nidle

I certainly do like it. The ferrule is probably a little longer than I would do it, but personal taste. Great looking knife!


----------



## valgard

handle looks neat


----------



## currenthill

Thanks guys! 

I'm learning and constantly trying to improve. 

This is my second wa handle.


----------



## camperman

Extremely good knives.
Particularly like the clean aesthetics of the first one.
Like that last one too of course.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## parbaked

Those are some great looking knives...well done.
The gyuto handle is very classy as is your logo/branding!


----------



## milkbaby

The nakiri looks very classy, nice job!


----------



## currenthill

I appreciate the kind words!

Next up is a Gyuto 240 mm. 

And I've always wanted a heavy cleaver. [emoji6]


----------



## Rivera

Wow nice work dude! Can't ever imagine myself putting in the time to forge a knife :goodpost: Like the branding on your Nakiri as well, very classy!


----------



## currenthill

Here's my latest. It's a Gyuto 240 mm in O1 at 63 HRC. The spine at the heel is just under 2 mm and it tapers to the tip. It's a full flat grind combined with a convexed grind towards the edge.

The handle is Micarta and mahogany and has a slight taper.


----------



## milkbaby

That's a sweet looking gyuto! Really nice geometry from what can be made out from the choil pic.


----------



## connie

very nice knife!


----------



## currenthill

Thanks!

It's with a friend from work who enjoys kitchen cutlery. He likes it a lot. It cuts very well, he says.


----------



## merlijny2k

Great stuff! How did you do the logo? Deep etch?


----------



## currenthill

Yep, electroetching. I built a simple etcher which uses DC for etching and AC for darkening.


----------



## merlijny2k

How did you make it etch the pattern so precisely?


----------



## currenthill

You get photographic stencils made from your graphic/makers mark.


----------



## currenthill

Then it's a matter of dialling in the process. The right etchant , voltage, amount of etchant, time under pressure etc. And it differs from different kind of steel.


----------



## merlijny2k

Do you submerge the knife in etchant as with the nailpolish method that some of us use, of is it more like a sponge or felt with etchant that you press against the stencil?


----------



## currenthill

I use a marker with graphite and felt.


----------

